# Cleaning



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Does anyone feel like me when you've cleaned the houses?


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

I’m exhausted but feel so good


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Goat town said:


> I'm exhausted but feel so good


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Louie wanted to be in the pic too He said this was his best side lol


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Goat town said:


> View attachment 138561


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Goat town said:


> View attachment 138563


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Sorry can’t remove the double


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

cute goaties! i hate deep cleaning ! it takes FOREVER!!


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

But smells so good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, cleaning:
A tough and stinky job, but somebody's got to do it, LOL.

The feeling of accomplishing it, is really a good one. A sigh and relief, it is done~!

Until you see the goats go in and go to the bathroom on it.  Then, it is Ugg, did you have to do that??


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Yep I deep cleaned mine yesterday! I agree it's stinky and a lot of work but so worth the fresh thick padding of straw. Somehow I sleep better knowing they are warm and comfy.

Like I said Elvis&Oliver are very smart boys. They've trained me well. Clean up all the wet poopy bedding please, so we can have soft fresh bedding to immediately poop several xs and pee on before you even walk away.

Good job mama!
Awe shucks....thanks boys


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I really only mind cleanin out the stalls when it has been super rainy cause it is so heavy. Other times i enjoy it even though it is hard work. Right now the chicken coop is in need of a good cleanin. We do deep litter there and only twice a year most of the time but THAT is the dreaded one round here. This time it will all get cleaned out a d power washed i think. The walls need it bad. Hubby said his day off next week we will do it if it isnt rainin. Yay!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> View attachment 138601
> 
> 
> Yep I cleaned mine yesterday! I agree it's stinky and a lot of work but so worth the fresh thick padding of straw. Somehow I sleep better knowing they are warm and comfy.
> ...


Wow I LOVE your barn!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@21goaties
Thank you how kind!
It was a shed when we moved here and I took it over. The board is on the one window because we have so many coyotes and bear on our hill. In the spring I'm painting it barn red. I'm always fiddling with it:cooldude:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

elvis&oliver said:


> @21goaties
> because we have so many coyotes and bear on our hill


Can't imagine, my wife freaks out because there are foxes around here.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@Dwarf Dad 
It can be a little unnerving! We've had huge bear prints on the deck off our bedroom, 2 on the deck off our dining room. I have a video of a black bear walking across my back yard while I sat at the dining room table. It walked from one side to the other and back sniffing in the air looking for a fawn near by. While the mother stood off to the side of our woods stomping her foot and blowing. I walked into the deck to film and she kept looking at me as if to say "hey get that stupid bear outta here!" I finally had to yell at the bear because it tried to tip a fountain over. If we could put videos on here I would it's pretty amazing. We also hear coyote almost every night and in the winter their tracks can be seen all over our yard and trails. Hence the 5-6ft fence we had put around the goat barn and locking them up every night.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

My wife would have left in a real big hurry, sort of like Speedy Gonzalez, and called me when she stopped to give me her new address.:goatrun:
The strange howl the fox gives is enough for her.​


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@Dwarf Dad Thats a cute visual Speedy Gonzalez haha

@Goat town i love the color of your goats. I'm new to goats, what kind of goat do you have that's som many colors? She's very pretty

We have plenty of foxes too. I have another video of one while I was sitting on a tractor it came out of the woods and ran right by me. A little red fox just trotting along without a care. She was very pretty.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> @Dwarf Dad Thats a cute visual Speedy Gonzalez haha
> 
> @Goat town i love the color of your goats. I'm new to goats, what kind of goat do you have that's som many colors? She's very pretty
> 
> We have plenty of foxes too. I have another video of one while I was sitting on a tractor it came out of the woods and ran right by me. A little red fox just trotting along without a care. She was very pretty.


Thanks I have Nigerian dwarfs The colored one was a dropout from a goat yoga place. He weighs a ton lol


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@Goat town I thought he looked big he's really pretty.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@elvis&oliver your goats are the cutest! i want to pet their fuzzy little heads so bad!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@Nigerian dwarf goat 
awe thanks! I love them to pieces they are a great joy to me. They love to be brushed and petted and fussed over. My hubs can't get over how loud they cry for me he thinks it's crazy but I love it


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome Go-tees and barns yall - very cool

@elvis&oliver when I come in from work as soon as I open the door they start raising kain.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@MadCatX 
It's a call of desperate neeeeeeeed. We walk ours through the woods and if they see us head out without them they beller so badly they almost lose their voices. So if we walk without them we sneak out a different way. The things we do! 
That would be a cute thread
"The crazy things we do for our goats to make them happy"


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

This is Rainbow. My Nigerian Dwarf female. The vet says she is six months old but she was sold to us as bred.


----------

